# Moving to Munich



## marykateburns

I am looking to move to Munich in April to work as a Nursery / Kindergarten teacher from the UK.

Can anyone give me some advice on things like living costs, places to look for flat / apartment shares and what I have to do to make the move from the UK to Germany official as I know I am going to a job?

Also any advice on meeting new people as I will be moving alone :confused2:

I know this sort of stuff is on other threads but I seem pretty overwhelmed by it all and would really appreciate a brief summary 

Thanks :clap2:


----------



## James3214

I'll make a 'sticky' about this topic shortly but as a quick summary:

My guess at your monthly living costs in Munich:
Rent (1 or 2 bed apartment) 700-1000€ per month plus around 200-400 neben kosten for elect,gas,etc)
Health Insurance (if private) around 300-400€
food,etc 150-200€ 
car running costs around 130-150€
Public transport 30-40€
TV licence 48€
Internet, phone, Digital TV - 50€

Looking for apartments: Mietwohnungen München: Wohnung mieten in München bei Immobilien Scout24

To make your stay official (as an EU citizen) just go down and register with the 'Bürgeramt' for your 'Aufenhaltsbescheinigung'.

Meeting new people? Not sure of the scene down there but just head down the Irish bars or search the internet. lots of Expats down there so it shouldn't be a problem to make friends easily. 

Nice place Munich. Especially with the summer coming along..let us know how you get on!


----------



## marykateburns

Thank you!


----------

